# Boarding Issues



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

can anyone give me a suggestion?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not that it matters, but what grain are you feeding that someone thinks it is better to give sporadic meals than consistent meals? 

I assume you used to be from the area that your horses are now located? Do you not have any other friends there that could find you a more appropriate boarding situation?


PS- You were posting in what is the middle of the night for most members. That is why you did not get any immediate responses. Be patient.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're paying pasture board for two horses, _including_ hay, for $400 a month? So that comes out to $200 a month per horse?

Why do you think you're being ripped off? $200 a month for pasture board with hay included is _cheap_. Most places would charge you that and provide nothing _but_ the pasture. Everything else would be your responsibility.

Are you paying for your own grain on top of that, or is your friend? If she's paying for it, then you're getting an even _better_ deal.

Your friend is the one doing all the work, while you're an absentee owner. You don't see the horses at all, yet somehow think you know what's best for the animals on a daily basis?

People always seem to forget that the person providing the board has to use their time, energy, money, and utilities in order to feed, water, and properly care for the animals. 

I hardly think your friend is taking advantage of you in this situation. Sounds to me like you don't have a clue what it really takes to care for horses.

I suggest you fly back and start caring for the animals on your own. That way, you'll get first hand experience of what it _really_ costs in time and money to feed and house horses.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

For starters, she has 9 horses of her own that mine are pastured with, on less than 10 acres. So the amount of time my horses are afforded is substantially less than hers, which I am ok with. We had agreed that my horses would be grained because they were underweight. They are still underweight. She has a total of 14 horses on this less than 10 acres, she is "training" one and is boarding another 2. They are also paying board.

Here is my issue, if I am supposedly paying for grain i expect at least a small can of grain a day. She pays $50 a bale for quality bermuda, every 3 days!!! My husband grew up on a ranch according to him there is no way that 14 horses should eat more than 1200lbs of hay in less than 3 days. If he is wrong please enlighten me as to where it goes!!! She does not use a hay feeder, she just throws the bale on the ground. She then tells me that the horses will not eat it if it doesn't look like a bale. So, about half of the bale is completely wasted. She rakes it up and burns it. 

Now, I do realize she is taking care of my horses for me, and I do appreciate it. Do keep in mind that I have had horses before. As a matter of fact I had two horses on full pasture board for $475 a month down in Louisiana. This included hay twice a day, and grain once a day. I went out on a daily basis and helped police (pick up the horse poop) that was in the fields to help keep the flies down. Please do not assume I do not know what I am doing when it comes to horses. I just want to know if I am justified in thinking she is wasting my money for my two horses.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

armydogs said:


> She pays $50 a bale for quality bermuda, every 3 days!!! My husband grew up on a ranch according to him there is no way that 14 horses should eat more than 1200lbs of hay in less than 3 days.


Can we clarify what type of hay bale we're talking about? There's a difference between the small rectangular ones that are held together with three strands as opposed to the mega giant round bales. The round bales surely weigh 1200lbs or so, but the small rectangular ones are usually around 100 lbs. If she's getting one rectangular bale every few days that makes sense. If it's a huge round bale (the type you need a tractor to haul around), maybe not so much.

This said, if it's a square bale and she just throws it out in one big hunk for them to fight over, horses lower in the pecking order are not likely to get an adequate amount of hay... so I don't agree with her feeding method.

I agree that she needs to be giving grain daily, but $200 per horse per month is a pretty snazzy deal... at least compared to my area which is typically $400-$600 per horse per month (and we pay for our own grain/supplements). I don't think you're being ripped off, particularly if she's responsible for scheduling and attending your horses' farrier services, keeping them somewhat groomed, etc.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Can we clarify what type of hay bale we're talking about? There's a difference between the small rectangular ones that are held together with three strands as opposed to the mega giant round bales. The round bales surely weigh 1200lbs or so, but the small rectangular ones are usually around 100 lbs. If she's getting one rectangular bale every few days that makes sense. If it's a huge round bale (the type you need a tractor to haul around), maybe not so much.
> 
> I don't think you're being ripped off, particularly if she's responsible for scheduling and attending your horses' farrier services, keeping them somewhat groomed, etc.



It's a 6 ft round bale of bermuda hay. She goes and gets them one at a time, in the bed of her truck, and takes it back, and dumps it on the ground. My horses are not lowest in the pecking order, but still, Nakita should have gained more weight than she has. Also, my horses have not seen a farrier since they have been there. None of the horses have. The horses do not get brushed out all the time, but with 14 horses, I can understand that. I think each one gets brushed out once a week, and I am ok with that. But, it seems to me there is stuff lacking when it comes to the care of the horses. I could be wrong, but I treat my horses like my kids. Their needs come before mine.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Honestly, the more you post the more you sound like a spoiled brat who is not being overly understanding.

What does it matter how many horses she has on her land that she does or does not get board money for?

You are basically getting full board (brushing, supervision and scheduling for vet and farrier, wound care, etc) for $200/month. 
And you come here to complain that she is not putting the hay out right (sounds like you think she should have a round bale feeder so she does not waste so much).

I do agree if grain is to be fed it should be fed no a more regular basis. 

I am guessing that feeding your horse grain means she has to catch it and secure it elsewhere, etc. I can see how this is a hassle for her considering she is not getting any appreciation from the horse owner.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

^
What Alwaysbehind said.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree^^. $200 is GREAT! And, didn't I just read another post where you are asking about transport costs for another horse? If so-why not take the $$ and move these to a place where you will be happier. And frankly, sorry, but they are being taken care of while you are out of the country. If you truly "treated them like your kids" you would have given them to a great loving home and not had the worry of it. They also probably would be getting their feet done. JMHO. 

Correction-you bought both these horses after you left the country-and now buying another-I don't get it?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys must be in a pretty pricey area. Im my area (Western Pennsylvania) $200/month gets you great pasture board. Right now, I pay $200 for a stall but thats with a $25 discount. Thats hay and feed twice a day and 24/7 turn out. They only really come in to eat and to be groomed. 

OP, I think your best bet is to try to find a way to sell them or to just accept your fate that you are across the world and are unable to control the situation at home. I don't say that with any kind of nastiness. If you are that worried about them, have them moved but expect to pay more.


----------

